# Really bad eye - what IS this??



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Found this little three month old girl last night. Saw tear stains on her face and figured grass seed in the eye (very common at this time of year, and with the angoras, pull it out and they are good as gold). When I caught her I realised it wasnt as simple as that.

Of course, I found her on a Sunday and today (Monday) is a public holiday so we are off to the vet tomorrow morning. In the meantime I have cleaned it a little, clipped the hair and put on a pink eye patch. Also gave oxytet because it was hot and swollen. She is thankfully still eating and playing happily.

None of these photos are very good, but you can see there is sort of a growth type thing on the eyeball (the eyeball itself is all blue), the 'growth' for lack of a better term is about 1cm long by 0.5cm wide.





































A few people (neighbours and the like) have guessed at what it could be but none are really sure. Ruptured eyeball? Cancer? (would it really happen in something this young, though?) Pinkeye? Really REALLY bad grass seed? Some sort of injury ...

I really dont know what it is and how to treat it, which is why I will be paying my vet a visit in the morning *sigh* :frowns: I swear, I must be singlehandedly keeping my vet fed, clothed, housed and watered lately.

Will update after I've been to the vet.

EDIT to say, you guys might remember Tiny Dancer - the little girl who was so tiny I didnt think she would survive - I've posted photos of her before - well this is her now


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor little baby! I've never seen anything like that (thank you Lord), hope it's not "life threatening", but I'm not optimistic about the sight in that eye. I'm interested to know what your vet says. Good luck.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never seen anything like that, poor girl 

could it be some kind of infection that got out of hand? or cancerous growth?


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm guessing a really bad eye injury. Did you start her on penicillin? if you have terramycin eye ointment, I'd use that too until you see the vet. don't think it's pink eye. Several years ago I had a young lamb that had a bad eye and since she was born in a livestock barn, I assumed pink eye; was treating her for that but no improvement. Turned out she had a major abrasion (from all the dirt and junk inside those stalls); I used the penG and terramycin and the eye healed but she lost total sight in that eye.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww Keren, that does look really bad. Im afraid from the cloudiness of the eye she is probably entirely blind that side. Whether or not she'll recover her sight I dont know... sometimes they're pretty amazing at healing... It's really weird looking at it... it almost looks like a worm!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I can see in the pictures, it looks like she ruptured the eye. Meaning, they would need to surgically removed it and suture the eyelid closed. 

I am so sorry that this happened. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Karen, I too am really sorry about that. It looks like maybe she poked it with something and part of her eye is coming out. (that happened to a dog of mine a long time ago). 
I hate to say it but I would also assume that is he is totally blind in that eye and she will need to see a vet as soon as they open back up. I would try to patch it for now to prevent any infection in it.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my that hurts me just to look at it.  That has to be so painful poor girl.
I am anxious to see what the vet thinks may have caused this and what course of treatment he uses. I have never seen anything this severe and hope I never do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man...that looks so painful..  ..I can't wait to hear what the vet says......please keep us updated... :hug: I am sorry.... :tears:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I will keep you guys updated. 

My first thought was eye cancer - but no way it could happen in two days. 

My second thought, is ruptured eyeball - and I figure they will have to remove the eyeball. I will have to talk to my vet about the cost of that - because she's really only worth about $80 to $100 and I can see the surgery being way above that. So I'm really sad to say she might just have to be euthanased :tears: I will see what he says though. Think happy thoughts for now. 

Yes, I put terramycin powder into the eye, patched it, and also gave her oxytetracycline. 

Thanks everyone, I will let you know when I get back from the vet.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Seems like I heard that there are very few if any nerve endings in the eyeball, so hopefully she is not experiencing any pain. Does look like she'll loose site in that eye.

I would get her to the vet ASAP because if it is an injury (vs. cancer) it would be an opening for infection. If the vet can remove the eye and stitch it up at a reasonable cost, why not keep her? I am counting on the fact that she is not currently in pain and has gotten over the worst of the trauma to the eye. The vet of course would know.

Is she a fiber goat? Don't know that you'd have to put her down, but then I don't know the economics on fiber goats. She's not a downer and I doubt she's in pain. Is the auction ring out of the question if the vet bill doesn't make treatment feasible?

edit typo and encourage to vet


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

When a goat gets pinkeye really bad, the eyeball can rupture. The treatment you used is the protocol I'd use on that kid until she can see the vet, though I use the terramycin ointment rather than powder. If it's just really bad pinkeye, she should regain her sight. If the eyeball is injured or ruptured, she'll probably be blind in that eye. I wish her the best.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Vet says ruptured eyeball. The 'growth' thingy is scar tissue - vet said, the kid would have cut/punctured the eye, all the goop in it would have poured out, then the scar tissue has blocked up the whole and the eye has rebuilt the pressure, therefore returning the eyeball to normal size. Interesting stuff. 

She felt the best thing to do was to remove the eye and stitch the eyelids together. Given that there was a lot of pain, and very little chance of the eye to heal by itself. She is booked in tomorrow for the surgery, not sure yet whether they will let me observe and take photos.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

BeeLady said:


> Seems like I heard that there are very few if any nerve endings in the eyeball, so hopefully she is not experiencing any pain. Does look like she'll loose site in that eye.
> *Vet says she is in terrible pain*
> I would get her to the vet ASAP *not really possible due to public holiday, today was earliest I could manage*because if it is an injury (vs. cancer) it would be an opening for infection*hence the terramycin and oxytet*. If the vet can remove the eye and stitch it up at a reasonable cost, why not keep her? *key word there being reasonable cost, I didnt manage to ask how much it would cost but I am thinking in the range of $500 or so, which is just so much more than the goat is worth. But in the end, the vet sort of made the decision for me, and before I knew it I was filling in the admit to hospital form :shrug: ah well* I am counting on the fact that she is not currently in pain and has gotten over the worst of the trauma to the eye. The vet of course would know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You know Keren, I'm not sure even I would spend $500. on a goat surgery. I spent $300. on the c-section for Cocoa, the vet said (during the trauma) a "couple hundred" turned out to be somewhat over $300. for a goat that certainly wasn't worth that much. But, DIL was there and I didn't want to traumatize her by having the goat "put down". Do what you must, I certainly won't fault you for it. :hug: 

Yes, she must be in alot of pain, I scratched a cornea once and it was the worst pain I had ever felt!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that if she is a beloved pet that you care about, then I would definately pay for the surgery.

But, if she is not a beloved pet, and there is no way to even break even on the vet bill, feed, medications vs. fiber she will produce or kid sales before she goes on her own - then I would definately euthanize. 

What ever you decide is best for you and your family - you know that we will back your decision! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, I am sorry that you have to chose what to do. It is only you and the vet that really know what is best for her because you are there with her. Good luck and we all will be here to support what ever chose you make.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I am so sorry you are having to go through this :hug: Whatever decision you make we will support 100%! I agree with Di... I don't know if I would even be willing to pay $500 or more to get one fixed... I guess it would just all depend on the circumstances :shrug: Either way, we are here for you :grouphug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I must admit, I would just go ahead with the euthanization. She may never pay herself off with her fiber(not that I know the markets for that), and you did say you didn't think she would make at at birth, she may not be as fully healthy as others, and be prone to disease, or something else could even happen. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Like everyone else said, it is all up to you in the end and you will decide what is best. :hug: I have personally spent well-over $600 keeping a doe alive that probably should've been euthanized after a torn uterus. She was a pet and cherished while she did live, another 14 months, so I feel it was worth it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, you know I was tossing up and in the end the vet sort of made the decision for me  I think just because usually I tell them to do whatever they want to do. 

You guys will probably laugh at the amount of money I have spent at the vet on goats:

Chaplin - cryptorchid castration (he was a bottle baby pet) - $580
Diva - fullblood boer bottle baby doe - suddenly started seizures - $200 and she died
Charlotte - FB boer doe, caesarian - got two live kids and the doe is fine - $400
Vanity :roll: - FB boer doe, prolapse vagina - $450 vet bills plus about $200 worth of glucose and calcium, mag, phos, potass. only got one buck kid
And now Dancer ... :doh: 

I think she will never be for sale now lol I need to keep her and get lots of babies out of her, to make up for the vet bill! Eventually ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....you are are literally supporting your vet... :shocked: ...but you know keren...it is your decision to make and if you feel she is worth keeping and has nice babies to pay back the vet debt...then do so .....if not ....it is up to you......I feel so bad ,that you have to decide life or death,,  ......I know it is hard ...... :hug:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Darn, sorry to hear that she is in such pain. I have a financial limit on what I will pay to even have a pet saved or treated, so livestock would definitely be a no-go for expensive surgery. The main thing is that she not suffer more and I wouldn't cause myself even more problems by paying for a big surgery when it just does not make any economic sense.

I hate losing livestock, especially to accidents but it is an unfortunate part of the whole picture. It usually takes me several weeks to get over a loss of a cow or calf and often I can't return to the scene of the accident for months. But, I know I do my best to keep my stock healthy and safe and that is some consolation. I'm sure it is the same for you as well.

You are fortunate that your country does not allow sick animals to be sold for food. Here, they are finally starting to enforce that downer cows can't be sent into the food supply. Hopefully more get weeded out when the carcasses are inspected.

Wishing you well and know you will make the correct decision.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Karen, 
I work at my vet, for the simple reason that I can't afford not to. 
I get a heck of a discount, but still have a wopping vet bill, I think it was 1500 last year (don't tell my hubby) I would do the sx only because of the bresk I get. The criptorcid sx I did this year was 28$$ , I am planning on Swirls lump to be removed in the next couple of weeks, and doubt it will be 50$$. 
It sounds like you love your goat, and maybe would agree with my saying, it's only money!
We will make more!!
Please please let us know how the sx goes! :hi5:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

just a quick note to say surgery went well, will post pics in morning


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

glad it went well, Keren! Hope the baby heals up really quick  (despite the vet bill)


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope she is recovering well! We have found in the past that when we've had to make one of these tough decision, if we decide to spend the money, some time in the future we always discover the "reason" why we were led in that direction. I'm sure you will too! She is meant to serve some purpose or teach some lesson, etc.! (Wow! That was way too philosophical for me this early in the morning!)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been thinking about you and her. I am glad the surgery went well. That is wonderful news.

She just had such a peaceful and precious face how could you not try to save her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy :leap: the surgery went well, I will pray ray: she will give you beautiful babies in the future...... :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad to hear she went through the surgery okay. :thumbup: 

And I like the "philosophical" way you put it KikoFaerie... very well said. I too agree that there is a "reason" she is still with you and that she she was saved.

Keep us updated onher progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: I hope she's able to come through this well and make lots of babies in the future to earn her keep. Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well, I hope she heals up ok :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very happy that the surgery went well!! I hope she has an easy recovery! :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry guys, I've been a bit busy, will post those pics soon. thanks for all the well wishes and philosophical thoughts :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome keren... :greengrin: ..don't worry about it ...if we have to wait for the pics and you are busy.........no rush ...no problem..... we all understand...... :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

we'll just pass the time making more philosophical comments while you're busy :greengrin:


----------



## Bcmfarm (23 d ago)

keren said:


> Well, you know I was tossing up and in the end the vet sort of made the decision for me  I think just because usually I tell them to do whatever they want to do. You guys will probably laugh at the amount of money I have spent at the vet on goats: Chaplin - cryptorchid castration (he was a bottle baby pet) - $580 Diva - fullblood boer bottle baby doe - suddenly started seizures - $200 and she died Charlotte - FB boer doe, caesarian - got two live kids and the doe is fine - $400 Vanity :roll: - FB boer doe, prolapse vagina - $450 vet bills plus about $200 worth of glucose and calcium, mag, phos, potass. only got one buck kid And now Dancer ... :doh: I think she will never be for sale now lol I need to keep her and get lots of babies out of her, to make up for the vet bill! Eventually ...


 I've done all those same Vet bills and even more. Some did not make it but to me it was worth a try. Only lost 3 out of well more than 15 various things.


----------

